# Looking for SE GA still hunting club



## Sandy2 (Apr 25, 2016)

Seeking SE GA hunt club for deer/turkey. Prefer QDM. Membership for husband & wife.


----------



## mainframe142 (May 4, 2016)

Where are you from ?


----------



## Sandy2 (May 4, 2016)

Jesup GA. Its not imperative that club is located in Wayne county. We hunt on weekends as we both work full time, generally take a few days off during the rut. We are turkey hunters too.


----------



## mainframe142 (May 4, 2016)

I have an awesome QDM Trophy manged lease . 2200 ac with only 8 members . 20 club stands with 7 protein feeders going year round.


----------



## Sandy2 (May 4, 2016)

Your club is in Terrell co? Is that correct? To far for us.


----------



## RLykens (May 8, 2016)

Ive got openings for my club in liberty county near midway. Deer, turkey, small game. $750 a year for 980 acres of thinned pines and 2 hard wood bottoms of you're interested PM me.


----------

